# Simple Sam Signature Grand | Livestream Replay (edited)



## Simeon (Jun 12, 2020)

Here is a walkthrough and impressions from the Simple Sam Signature Grand, what an amazing piano library!
This was from my recent live stream, I hope you enjoy watching?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you Simeon. A wonderfull review as always.
In one of the comments on YouTube you called it the "Hans Zimmer lite". While I don't have any of these two piano libraries, I cannot agreed. From the reviews and demos I've seen, the HZ Piano never appealed to me. To my ears, it just sounded to sterile. Not so with the Signature Grand. To my ears there is much more life in this piano.

(Part of me wants now to buy it, another part of me tells me that I recently bought more virtual pianos than I have recorded music with and that the Grandeur is probably enough for all my Steinway Model D needs.)


----------



## Simeon (Jun 14, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Thank you, Simeon. A wonderfull review as always.
> In one of the comments on YouTube, you called it the "Hans Zimmer lite". While I don't have any of these two piano libraries, I cannot agree. From the reviews and demos I've seen, the HZ Piano never appealed to me. To my ears, it just sounded too sterile. Not so with the Signature Grand. To my ears, there is much more life in this piano.
> 
> (Part of me wants now to buy it, another part of me tells me that I recently bought more virtual pianos than I have recorded music with and that the Grandeur is probably enough for all my Steinway Model D needs.)



Honestly, I have not heard any of the HZ Piano demos, which I should in order to have a better reference. It only refers to the fact that it was basically the same piano and hall (I have since updated that comment to avoid any confusion).
I agree that Signature has something that is hard to explain. It is probably due to taking a different approach at the outset to convey a more immersive sound when playing the piano.
It just has that “something” that is a little hard to put into words.
Thanks so much for watching.
All the best!


----------



## chasmanian (Jun 15, 2020)

Simeon, 
would you please tell me if you adjust the Response soft/hard knob setting?


----------



## Simeon (Jun 15, 2020)

chasmanian said:


> Simeon,
> would you please tell me if you adjust the Response soft/hard knob setting?



Oh yes,
One of the key factors in getting the sound you really want is to look at all of the settings that affect the connection between your controller and the instrument.
I typically love to see a nice curve in the velocity response so I can play very softly but get the full velocities when I dig into the keyboard.
Signature Grand especially benefits from adjusting these controls as it makes a difference in how you will experience this wonderful instrument.


----------

